# Cats as people



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

What would your cats be like as a person? My male would be the type of guy that scratches himself every five minutes and has a beer belly. My female would be skittish.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

My female would be shy. But around her friends & family, a very silly fun person.

My male would be talkative, outgoing & handsome.^.^


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't understand. Cats _are_ people.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

I think your a bit confused registered. Lol


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My cats act like people


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I once had a tortie that was always described as a New York type broad, with a ratty old bathrobe, curlers in her hair and a cigarette dangling out of her mouth, yelling in a three pack a day type voice to the kids playing in the street to "KNOCK IT OFF!!" XD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I once had a tortie that was always described as a New York type broad, with a ratty old bathrobe, curlers in her hair and a cigarette dangling out of her mouth, yelling in a three pack a day type voice to the kids playing in the street to "KNOCK IT OFF!!" XD


Haha :rofl:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol Crabby. 
Oliver would be the town clown, the king's jester. He's sneaky and maniacal and he has no shame in joining alliances for his own gain- not aiding his mates. He is self centered and a suck-up. Will trick his victims into beleiving he is sincere and then using their backs as a body shield when he gets into a lot of trouble and need to get away. He lays on his back to expose his belly, but even that is a trick- like a venus fly trap he will get you everytime.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

The cat of my childhood, Muffy, the grey and white, medium haired tuxedo cat, would have been the kindly old lady in the neighborhood that everyone called their Grandma, even if she wasn't their biological one. She would have loved every child, even those that weren't biologically part of her family, and cared for them as though they were her own. Muffy was a true nanny cat, if ever there was one. 

The only other cat I had was a solid black cat named Binky. She would have been the shy, squeaky voiced little girl, who hides behind either her hair, or bulky clothes. She would want very badly to be a part of a group of friends, but never have the courage to speak up. So very sweet but also so very bashful and nervous. She was usually nervous because she had to watch her back for the tortie cat I described earlier, Myrtle. Myrtle liked to beat her up on a regular basis.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

registereduser said:


> I don't understand. Cats _are_ people.


:lol:

Mine would be the stereotypical grouchy fat old man...he'd scream at everyone and wouldn't be afraid to use his cane to whack a kid to get of his lawn.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Jupiter said:


> he'd scream at everyone and wouldn't be afraid to use his cane to whack a kid to get of his lawn.



change that to female and that's Ashes. My friend is, well not afraid of her, but he's got a healthy respect to keep his hands away. I swear I am the only one she likes. And in that regard she is _like _an overly affectionate, attention starved lady.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My girl cat would be a sweet as cherry pie maternal Southern Belle by day (complete with the wide brimmed and trimmed in lace hat). A true lady.

My black cat boy though is a bit more complicated. He is the prince heir (in the household after my dog who is the princess and is teaching him to take after her), but he is also a ruffian, rapscallion little pirate boy. He finds trouble, but has a sense of right and is a teddy bear at heart, a complete mama's boy.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

my cat gent who i have had since '94 or '95 would be the old guy with a walker who is slightly senile, yells at everyone, and then unbuckles his belt, stuffs his face and says "in my day no one cared if you were fat" my other cat Aspen, he would be tall and super skinny, really nerdy, and never leave the basement, playing computer games or building things all day.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

My cat would be a beautiful lady who is smart and athletic...maybe she would be a model because she likes to pose for pictures lol Or a princess because I treat her like one!:tongue: She is a Siamese ;-)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> My cat would be a beautiful lady who is smart and athletic...maybe she would be a model because she likes to pose for pictures lol Or a princess because I treat her like one!:tongue: She is a Siamese ;-)


We had a siamese mix and he was the sweetest cat ever, well, hated other cats and dogs


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Tabby would be a very skittish and nervouse person in new surrondings and people. Around family and friends, she would never shut up! 

Maddison as human, she would be very friendly.

Skittles overweight friendly man who really loves his food.

Snickers would be the old lady whom everyone would avoid. If a man tried to help her across the street, she would smack him around with her purse saying that she's fine.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Scootaloo would be that one that played pranks on everyone, much to their annoyance. She'd be the hyper one always irritating everyone! LOL.

Tails would be a school bully with a serious self-confidence issue.

Kirby would be the 'dumb blonde' that is so sweet everyone loves him, anyway. xD


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

My boy Tucker would be the handsome, funny and extremely intelligent guy that would be way out of my league. I'm literally in love with him. He's so adventurous and playful too, he loves to ride on my back if I walk all hunched-over-like and knead it to death. 










Martini, my girl, would be the really, really, really nice but also kind of annoying person who eats a lot when they're bored. This is basically her personality 24/7.


----------

